# upset and dont know what to do



## evie1983 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am wanting some advice.  Last October I was diagnosed with Kidney failure but since then my bloods have been improving but not drastically.    And today I was told I may have to start dialysis in the future.      Me and my darling partner are hoping to adopt a child but I don't know if this whole medical thing will stop it from happening


----------



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh Evie,
Can't give you any advice but sending you hugs. I also have medical queries but won't be giving up any time soon. xxx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Evie didn't want to read and run and we're only at the beginning of the process. However many people with medical issues adopt, they will want to know that the condition is manageable and how it would affect you having children. Their main concerns are from conditions that would drastically shorten life expectancy or mean that you are physically unable to run around after children.


----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Evie big hugs didn't want to read and run adoption agencies and councils are really helpful and ask for advice on your medical health background my DH had a medical condition which he was worried about affecting us but it didn't in the end best thing to do is to talk to someone in the adoption field and go from there don't give up though  xx


----------



## evie1983 (Apr 9, 2012)

cheers every1 we will speak to our social worker when she comes today.


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Wishing you all the best with your health and adoption hopes  
That's a lot to be facing.  

Gettina x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

So sorry Evie that you are going through this.  My DH had kidney failure and had a transplant 5 years ago and are now going through adoption.  I don't know how the dialysis would affect you with the adoption at the moment, but if a transplant was an option for you, then I wanted to let you know that they would not let it stop you for adopting in the future.  For us, we had a medical reference from DHs consultant who said that he was fine to adopt, maybe speak to your renal team to see what their opinion on this would be as if you have their support, this may help you.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Next time you see a consultant ask them for a supporting letter to be sent to your GP stating that you will be healthy enough to be a parent.  Then when your LA/VA request your medical records they will see on top of the pile that you have the backing of the specialists.

I don't see it as an issue.

Paul xx


----------

